# Externe Festplatte



## Dennis Schmidt (8. Januar 2006)

Guten Abend.

Ich habe folgendes Problem und bitte um Hilfe:

Meine externe Festplatte (Maxtor 200GB -> ADS Festplatten'lesegerät') wird zwar imj Gerätemanager noch erkannt, aber ich kann nicht darauf zugreifen. Also wird im Arbeitsplatz nicht angezeigt.
Ich habe schon geguckt, ob es am USB-Port liegt, habe die Festplatte in einen anderen Rechner eingebaut, aber nichts hat geholfen.
Kennt sich jemand damit aus oder hatte das Problem schon mal? Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar, geht um wichtige Daten.


Liebe Grüße, Dennis


----------



## Andreas Späth (8. Januar 2006)

Systemsteuerung > Vewaltung > Computerverwaltung > Datenträgerverwaltung
Dort dann auf der Festplatte eine neue Partition anlegen.


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (8. Januar 2006)

Und was ist mit den Daten?


----------



## Andreas Späth (8. Januar 2006)

Sind da denn welche drauf ?
Ich ging davon aus die externe Platte ist neu.


----------



## Alexander12 (8. Januar 2006)

Hi.



> Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar, geht um wichtige Daten.


Steht im ersten Post, das da Daten drauf sind.

Beim Board müssten doch USB-Treiber dabei sein, installier die Mal.   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (8. Januar 2006)

Ja, Daten sind drauf. Besser gesagt, die Platte ist ziemlich voll. Hat 3 Partitionen.

Die USB-Treiber sind installiert. Denke auch nicht, dass es daran liegt.

Also die Platte lief lange Zeit super gut und denn auf einmal beim Arbeiten ist sie 'abgeschmiert'.


----------



## NomadSoul (8. Januar 2006)

kannst du die Platte intern einbauen? Findet das Bios, sie dann? Hast Du mal in betracht gezogen das die Platte einfach über den Jordan gegangen ist? 
Wenn die Platte gefunden wird lass mal das hier durchlaufen.
http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/download.htm


----------



## Alexander12 (10. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Datenrettungstools etc. gibts wie Sand am Meer, da findest was.
Kannst auch Mal bei Winload schauen, in der "Datenrettung"-Ecke etc.   


MfG Alexander12


----------

